# [SOLVED] RAM read/write failure



## stindi (Jun 21, 2009)

I was given a Dell Inspiron 530S and upon starting the PC, the fan runs on high and the computer emits 4 beeps.
I look up the beep codes and 4 beeps is a RAM read/write failure. I seriously doubt this PC has ever been opened and I found it in pristine condition. All 4 memory chips are in solid and I've no idea where to begin to troubleshoot. 
Any assistance is appreciated. ))


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM read/write failure*

Remove all RAM, boot, listen for beep codes. No RAM and no beeps indicate a Mobo problem. If you get the no RAM beep code, install one stick, boot. If all is well, add one stick and repeat process.


----------



## stindi (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: RAM read/write failure*

I did as you suggested and with all the RAM removed, I got the 2 beep code which says no RAM found. Perfect!
I continued installing one at a time and did have one that gave me the 4 beeps. These are supposed to be matched in pairs and have to go in a specific order which I found out at Dell. I broke the pairs and continued and was able to load all 4 strips back in. I was also told to remove the PCI board, which I did, and that too was reinstalled. 
The PC worked but was very sluggish at first. I reinstalled the mirror image from the factory and it seems I now have a viable system. 
I can only guess that some jarring must have loosened a memory strip, all strips seem to be working fine.
Thanks for your help!
Steve


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: RAM read/write failure*

Glad you resolved the problem and thanks for posting back.


----------

